# [KDE4.1] ati + Composite mais pas de transparence [RESOLU]

## chrissou

Bonjour @ tous je viens fraichement de réinstaller une gentoo sur mon macbook avec un KDE 4.1

J'ai installé les drivers ati 8.542

J'ai config mon xorg.conf de cette facon :

```

GentooZoBi ~ # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Simple Layout"

        Screen      0  "SCREEN" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/freefonts/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load       "glx"

        Load       "dri"

        Load     "dbe"          # Double buffer extension

        Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard1"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel" "macbook78"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "Auto"   # Auto detect

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "lcd"

        HorizSync    31.5 - 64.3

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 100.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "LCD"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "dri"

        Group "video"

        Mode 0660

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "X1600"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option      "backingstore"  "true"

        Option      "RenderAccel"   "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "SCREEN"

        Device     "X1600"

        Monitor    "LCD"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

#Section "ServerFlags"

#       Option "AIGLX" "on"

#EndSection

```

Dans KDE j'ai coché la case pour appliquer les effets mais sans succès !

J'ai un petit problème dans mon log de Xorg je ne sais pas si ca a un rapport :

```
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x69

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x70

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x71

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x72

```

Merci d'avance @ tous

----------

## Temet

Désolé de ne pas t'aider, mais je trouve étonnant que le nombre de fanboys ATI ici présents (depuis qu'ils ont ouvert les specs) ne te chantent les louanges du driver libre... et surtout te laissent dans la merde.

Je n'ai jamais eu d'ATI, je ne peux pas t'aider... désolé  :Confused: 

----------

## chrissou

Un petit up au cas ou

----------

## titoucha

J'ai les même erreurs que toi pour AIGLX et mon pilote fonctionne j'ai la transparence, tu dois avoir d'autre erreurs dans ton Xorg.0.log

Je te donne mon xorg.conf qui fonctionne chez moi. 

```
Section "Device"

        Identifier      "Configured Video Device"

        Driver          "fglrx"

        Option          "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "Configured Monitor"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Default Screen"

        Monitor         "Configured Monitor"

        Device          "Configured Video Device"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier      "Default Layout"

        Screen          "Default Screen"

#       Option          "AIGLX"                 "true"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode    0666

EndSection
```

 petite précision j'utilise la version 1.5 de xorg et mon clavier et ma souris sont gérés par evdev et hal, je n'ai donc pas de config pour eux dans xorg.conf

----------

## Temet

Par contre, passe à KDE 4.2 ...

----------

## chrissou

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Par contre, passe à KDE 4.2 ...

 

je suis entrain justement  :Wink: 

je regarde après  :Wink: 

Merci

----------

## chrissou

Re je suis passé en xorg 1.5.2 avec les drivers ati 8.561 et tout fonctionne a merveilles  :Wink: 

Merci beaucoup  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

Il faut mettre résolu dans ton titre.

----------

## prentonmantoonsenva

Il mérite des gifles ce Chrissou  :Wink: 

Je peux ?

----------

## chrissou

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Il faut mettre résolu dans ton titre.

 

Pas de prob  :Very Happy:  j'allais le faire biensur  :Smile: 

 *prentonmantoonsenva wrote:*   

> Il mérite des gifles ce Chrissou 
> 
> Je peux ?

 

hum hum tu as pas gagné ton quote de gifle alors passe ton tour  :Very Happy: 

----------

